# Anyone here used T400?



## gregdiesel (May 11, 2005)

If so how much did you take?  I'm starting my 6th cycle July 1.  My bro has some T400, I usually take 750wk test enath.  Thx!


----------



## mojo (May 11, 2005)

I just came off it a couple of weeks ago. I took 600 mg/wk for 8 weeks with pretty good results. It tends to keep more water off for me than most tests, that could be because the diet was pretty clean though. Its pretty painful the day after the injections though.


----------



## gregdiesel (May 11, 2005)

I heard that it's good to mix with another oil (I would use deca) so that it's not as painful.  That's why I don't use sust250 anymore! lol


----------



## kell11 (May 11, 2005)

*Denk*



			
				gregdiesel said:
			
		

> If so how much did you take?  I'm starting my 6th cycle July 1.  My bro has some T400, I usually take 750wk test enath.  Thx!



yeah,60w Test.Lots of BA just to get a solution.I can see it sink hard through anything Ive already loaded in the pin. I like the testE run.
Freaky thing.Dont know why,But I look like someone socked me in both eyes
after waking up in the morning after a T400 inj. for 3 or 4 days.
Big medicine.maybe not the best for me.that's my take.
Yes,and if you want less pain add 1.5 of some eq or deca.Whatever.Thin it out.I didnt really feel any pain.my glutes,delts etc are so damned saturated
Nothing really causes any pain.


----------



## Ironaddict (May 11, 2005)

T400 is junk, and it is a waste.  Not to mention it leaves painful knots and your better off using enanthate or cyp just add some propionate to the mix to frontload and you would be better off.  sorry but it is the truth T400 is just a marketing tool.  Denkall has used the T400 so people will assume 400mg test great!  Not knowing it's a low mg of the tests to equal 400mg and it will hurt because of the high BA.


----------



## SandMan-WES (May 11, 2005)

So how many tests are in T-400


----------



## Ironaddict (May 11, 2005)

T400 = Test Propiontae-25mg Test Enanthate-188mg Test Cypionate-187mg
Bottom line is why use such low doses of time opposing tests.  most would prefer taking a higher dose of 1 test peaking at one time


----------



## gregdiesel (May 13, 2005)

how much does a 20ml go for?


----------



## kell11 (May 13, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> how much does a 20ml go for?


----------



## gregdiesel (May 13, 2005)

how much does a 20ml of T400 go for?  A bro at the gym is trying to sell it for $245 lol


----------



## kell11 (May 13, 2005)

*Only denkall calls it's juice T400*



			
				gregdiesel said:
			
		

> how much does a 20ml of T400 go for?  A bro at the gym is trying to sell it for $245 lol



thats a little over the mark.
If it's denkall it does not come in 20mL. watch out.
there's suddenly some UG 400 brews out there.some is on this board.
if you trust him,I wouldn't give more than $200.00 for 20mL. And that's only because I wanted to let him make his profit...
Gman has "supersustanon400" 200.00/20mL
If you don't trust him,go to the sources and cut that middleman.


----------



## gregdiesel (May 13, 2005)

thanx for the advice.  I may just stick with my usual source and stay with test enath.


----------



## kell11 (May 13, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> thanx for the advice.  I may just stick with my usual source and stay with test enath.



Smart. testE is a better product anyway.
T400 is a goofy mix of esters that hurts,it's all BA.you gotta diloot it to shoot it.


----------



## SandMan-WES (May 13, 2005)

Would 800 mgs of t-400 be worth it in a week?


----------



## Ironaddict (May 13, 2005)

First of all T400 is best known by Denkall and it comes in a 10cc bottle.  That should never be more than 40-75. US max.  UG has some T400 batches floating around and even then even if it was 20cc it should not be more than 80-150 US max!  Tell your boy he is out his damn mind.  First of all T400 is junk and it is not worth 200 a bottle or anything more than that.  And second a straight 350-400mg of test enanthate or cypionate would by far be a better idea than using T400 mix. 

T400 = Test Propiontae-25mg Test Enanthate-188mg Test Cypionate-187mg
Bottom line is why use such low doses of time opposing tests. most would prefer taking a higher dose of 1 test peaking at one time


----------



## kell11 (May 14, 2005)

*ask your ass after youve popped it.*



			
				wes said:
			
		

> Would 800 mgs of t-400 be worth it in a week?


 
Diloot it to shoot it!heavy 60w crap.Watch it sink through whatever you mix it with...LOTSA BA! it'll hurt if you dont add deca,tren,eq,wesson,butter,_something_.
seriously T400 is a goofy mix of esters.
"in a week"? wuddaya gonna do,1 injection? watchoo mean "n a week?"


----------



## kell11 (May 14, 2005)

*eggsfugginzakly*



			
				Ironaddict said:
			
		

> First of all T400 is best known by Denkall and it comes in a 10cc bottle.  That should never be more than 40-75. US max.  UG has some T400 batches floating around and even then even if it was 20cc it should not be more than 80-150 US max!  Tell your boy he is out his damn mind.  First of all T400 is junk and it is not worth 200 a bottle or anything more than that.  And second a straight 350-400mg of test enanthate or cypionate would by far be a better idea than using T400 mix.
> 
> T400 = Test Propiontae-25mg Test Enanthate-188mg Test Cypionate-187mg
> Bottom line is why use such low doses of time opposing tests. most would prefer taking a higher dose of 1 test peaking at one time



bump....there ya go wes .What we said


----------



## Parker123 (May 14, 2005)

Well I like t350 but Im old and weird.  Something about the multiester thing keeps me on edge and I like it.  Seriously though I like all test and dont mind popping a needle in every day.  I think the key is to always cut it with some EQ or Deca so the inject site is not as sore afterwords.


----------

